# Pokemon Go on PC emulator



## Virdoo (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,

does anyone knows if there is any emulator which can run Pokemon GO on pc? Please consider that Niantic has banned emulator as far as I can tell and as soon as you try, you're getting error ''Unable to authenticate''. Does anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## antiswirl (Feb 8, 2018)

The only thing you can do with a pc is to run a bot. But most of the botted accounts over level 30 will get banned.
With a phone you can spoof to play.


----------

